# I have tried everything. Ring-neck doves incessant cooing.



## shinymeesh (Nov 11, 2021)

Okay so here's the situation. Initially I had the one, who would keep cooing. I thought maybe it was because she needed a friend, so I got her one (a male I'm pretty sure). If anything, it probably made is a little worse? Or stayed relatively about the same.

I gave them fake eggs, and that works for a bit before they give up on them and go back to CONSTANTLY cooing at each other (it cycles). I'll cover them up too, but that doesn't do too much. When it gets bad, sometimes I'll be coming for a minute, pause, and then starting up again. I know it low-key drives my roommates mad, and me too honestly.

Anybody have other advice or at least can tell me a reason as to why they just won't stop?? Do I need to hang out with them more or something?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Do they have a nesting spot? Do they mate and lay eggs? Normally the male will occupy the nest and call the female. That usually stop when eggs get laid and incubation starts.


----------



## shinymeesh (Nov 11, 2021)

They do! I have a nesting box that I made for them. They like it a lot and have it stuffed full of newspaper lol. I give them fake eggs to prevent mating, but I have seen them do the deed a couple times. 

Actually weird thing about that is that I've seen the one I think is female "top" the other one (male) and vice versa, so I'm wondering if my birds are gay or if that's common dove behavior.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Do eggs get laid after mating? If not, then you have two males. The fake eggs won't prevent them from mating. With a normal pigeon couple, one should wait for the real eggs to get laid and then do the swopping.


----------



## shinymeesh (Nov 11, 2021)

Mmm, is that an issue if I have two males? They don't fight, and actually seem to like each other. My only issue is the cooing. Should I try to see if they lay any eggs?


----------



## shinymeesh (Nov 11, 2021)

Marina B said:


> Do eggs get laid after mating? If not, then you have two males. The fake eggs won't prevent them from mating. With a normal pigeon couple, one should wait for the real eggs to get laid and then do the swopping.





shinymeesh said:


> Mmm, is that an issue if I have two males? They don't fight, and actually seem to like each other. My only issue is the cooing. Should I try to see if they lay any eggs?


Also, they keep cooing at each other. Also the reason I thought one was a female is because she (or he lol) keeps doing the wing flitting thing. Like lowering her upper body and lightly flicking the tip of her wings.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Well, if no eggs get laid then you have two males.


----------



## shinymeesh (Nov 11, 2021)

Okay! Definitely interesting and I had never considered that. Does the cooing stem from the two both being males then?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Must be. That is part of their courtship behaviour.


----------



## shinymeesh (Nov 11, 2021)

Interesting. I wonder why they're so constant though, because sometimes it'll be nearly all day. My friends doves are much quieter, but they have a female/male pair. Haha I guess I'll have to deal with it unfortunately.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I guess both are trying to convince the other to lay eggs....


----------



## shinymeesh (Nov 11, 2021)

LOL, that's actually quite funny. Not really sure what the options are other than to switch one for a female, which I would rather not do and I also can't reliably tell. I guess I have to just... Deal?? Unfortunate :/


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

shinymeesh said:


> Okay so here's the situation. Initially I had the one, who would keep cooing. I thought maybe it was because she needed a friend, so I got her one (a male I'm pretty sure). If anything, it probably made is a little worse? Or stayed relatively about the same.
> 
> I gave them fake eggs, and that works for a bit before they give up on them and go back to CONSTANTLY cooing at each other (it cycles). I'll cover them up too, but that doesn't do too much. When it gets bad, sometimes I'll be coming for a minute, pause, and then starting up again. I know it low-key drives my roommates mad, and me too honestly.
> 
> Anybody have other advice or at least can tell me a reason as to why they just won't stop?? Do I need to hang out with them more or something?


I know one thing-mating. Other reasons-they need to keep busy. Teach birds words show bird a mirror, get a tiny superball to play with on flat surface.


----------



## shinymeesh (Nov 11, 2021)

I have a colorful chain thing they play with. I may look into the ball for sure. The mirror I don't know if they'll like. Last time I showed them one they both freaked out lol. I will definitely try again though, because maybe they'll think of it differently now?


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

shinymeesh said:


> I have a colorful chain thing they play with. I may look into the ball for sure. The mirror I don't know if they'll like. Last time I showed them one they both freaked out lol. I will definitely try again though, because maybe they'll think of it differently now?





shinymeesh said:


> I have a colorful chain thing they play with. I may look into the ball for sure. The mirror I don't know if they'll like. Last time I showed them one they both freaked out lol. I will definitely try again though, because maybe they'll think of it differently now?


As you know they are smart. You will show them in a low tone w kisses. In mirror, hold bird and show mirror with you holding bird and kissing bird softly. And explain this is you. Be super gentle. The ball thing you will have to put on table and push w your nose so they understand. Make cute noises and coo like them. When I coo w them it calms them down. You must join the flock. Listen to vocalizations so you know what they say. And hold them close to mirror say this is you.


----------



## LadyFlyer (Jun 13, 2018)

shinymeesh said:


> Okay so here's the situation. Initially I had the one, who would keep cooing. I thought maybe it was because she needed a friend, so I got her one (a male I'm pretty sure). If anything, it probably made is a little worse? Or stayed relatively about the same.
> 
> I gave them fake eggs, and that works for a bit before they give up on them and go back to CONSTANTLY cooing at each other (it cycles). I'll cover them up too, but that doesn't do too much. When it gets bad, sometimes I'll be coming for a minute, pause, and then starting up again. I know it low-key drives my roommates mad, and me too honestly.
> 
> Anybody have other advice or at least can tell me a reason as to why they just won't stop?? Do I need to hang out with them more or something?


It’s what they do. Have a loft directly behind house. They coo during full moon or anytime


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Would try ear plugs. Pigeons and doves coo, its just what they do.


----------



## Doves Witness (Apr 23, 2016)

Try a simple sound-sensor electronic circuit with a piezo buzzer. Dove's coo, buzzer sounds. Could add an LED for a flashing light when sound input is loud enough. Might work, if the doves don't like the noise and/or flashing light. Or it may be like a disco for doves. 









Noise or Sound Sensor Alarm Circuit using IC 555 - Gadgetronicx


Noise or sound sensor alarm circuit using ic 555 as monostable multivibrator and piezo buzzer as alarm. Noise sensor alarm circuit to detect noise sound




www.gadgetronicx.com


----------



## AynjewlFaycc (12 mo ago)

shinymeesh said:


> Okay so here's the situation. Initially I had the one, who would keep cooing. I thought maybe it was because she needed a friend, so I got her one (a male I'm pretty sure). If anything, it probably made is a little worse? Or stayed relatively about the same.
> 
> I gave them fake eggs, and that works for a bit before they give up on them and go back to CONSTANTLY cooing at each other (it cycles). I'll cover them up too, but that doesn't do too much. When it gets bad, sometimes I'll be coming for a minute, pause, and then starting up again. I know it low-key drives my roommates mad, and me too honestly.
> 
> Anybody have other advice or at least can tell me a reason as to why they just won't stop?? Do I need to hang out with them more or something?


Ya honestly, two males definitely can make cooing worse. When my male baby boy comes to the side of his dads cage. Father absolutely acts nuts cooing non stop. Getting two females may help and keeping them separated with their new mates. I found mornings and evenings are habitual cooing times in general and then they have their cycles. Basically mating cycles about every two weeks that they may non stop coo if they don't have a mate around. Even with mates, they will coo at them and then take longer breaks kissing and doing their deeds. Best of luck ♥♥♥


----------

